# How to protect wood fences from chewers



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My first reaction would be to put hot wire up on the inside of the fence. Horses can do all kinds of damage to fencing, not just from chewing but from rubbing on it, trying to reach through to "better" grass, etc. Hot wire will prevent all of these behaviors. Many horses will respect it with just one line across the top, other might need another wire running somewhere around the middle.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have not nor would I ever wrap chicken wire nor any other kind of wire around my actual fence rails to prevent the horse from chewing on them.

They make for horses "Chew Stop" and a few other brands and names of products to use.
Some use cayenne pepper, make a paste and paint it on... do a internet search for some good ideas and "recipes" if you are having a issue.
_
Wire...just not a good idea. _
If they did chew and grab it...they can and will tear it possibly cutting their gums, losing a tooth or imbedding a piece in the mouth or lips, eye or some other place on their body the next time they rub against the broken fence wire...
Please reconsider this idea.

_jmo..._


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Someone had mentioned that they had used it for 10 years and it stopped chewing and was still up on same fence. I couldn't figure out how it could be put up safely so that is why I asked. If there's any potential danger in something it goes no where near my horses. No worries.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Electric across the top is the way to go. It will keep them off the fence. I would avoid chicken wire or anything that can poke or snag a horse.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Electric wire is best and costs ALOT less. Horses do have a tendancy to want to rub on fences and if you wrap the entire fence from top to bottom instead of each individual board, they will bend and ruin it, not to mention tear or pull out whatever you are using to secure it (fencing staples i would suggest if you do go this route).
Mine went through a phase this winter of chewing fences and i put plenty of oat straw along the trouble spots so that they had something to distract/chew on in that area other than the wood as well as a mineral tub.
Seemed to deter them pretty well, though once in awhile they will take a nibble, they no longer stand around gnawing away at it.
But the cheapest and most effective solution is hot wire.


----------



## Joysthe14me (Dec 29, 2013)

We have a tree that grows in one of our paddocks and we wrapped the trunk of the tree in a high tinsel wire (probably has 2in by 3in long holes) because the horses were eating the bark and killing the tree. Its been up since 2007 and weve never had to fix it or worry about the tree. We have it hooked onto itself so the ends of the wires wrap towards the tree so nobody gets poked but the tree. 

Would get really old wrapping all the fence rails though. The electric wire at the top may save top rails but may not bottom ones unless you put up another strand of wire partway down so there is a clear barrier of space between the horse and the fence created by the electric wire. 

Nobody wants to completely redo fence but there are other materials that fence can be made from (plastics, rubber, etc) that the horses may not chew on as badly.

The horse that stays in the paddock with the tree chews when she is bored. She also happens to love the taste of hot peppers and the anti chew sprays (seriously, she targets those area that we use it on like the window frames). If your horse is bored they may chew more so maybe some sort of toy to keep them sane or taking them out more? We hung up a jolly ball from its handle and the mare plays with it all the time. Cut down on the chewing alot.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Hot wire, hot wire, hot wire.

The different types of no chews have never worked for me, my horses treat it like candy and eat the wood even faster. Motor oil works but creates it's own problems so doesn't come highly recommended.

Don't use chicken wire. You can use corner beading for dry wall, staple or nail in place. Usually a scrape or two of their teeth across that will stop the chewing as metal just doesn't exactly feel the same to them. FYI, the solid metal ones not the expanded metal pieces. Problem is doing your whole fence might be more than you want to pay.


----------

